# flu



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Alright, we're on day 7 of the flu here at our house. And I'm kind of tired of having it around.

Even though I'm thinking we're at the end, only two of the six of us have gotten it so far. The younger two boys. Micah started it last Sat, day before his 6th bday  Fever of 102, sore throat, snotty. By Monday, fever was up to 104, and Asher (almost 4) woke with a temp of 103.
Those are the temps we've had off and on ever since. Micah still has a couch, but the fever seems to be gone for the most part. It did get up to 100 yesterday, but fine the rest of the day and night. Asher spent most of his day on the couch yesterday. And as of 20 mins ago, was back up to 104.5 :Cry:
Poor Micah was sick on his bday, which was a bummer. And tomorrow would have been his big party with all of his school friends we had planned. I called everyone last night, and canceled. Between him still not 100%, younger brother feeling so bad, 2 of his bestest buds also have gone to the doc this wk, and have been diagnosed with the flu.

On a doggie note, here's a pic of Cooper and Asher the first day he got sick. He tried to play on the floor with some toys, but fell asleep. Cooper, who isn't the most affectionate, went over and laid down next to him the whole time he was there. At one point, even put his head on his back, and put his paw on his head a few times, lol.

pic may be too dark. We have a new flat screen monitor, and it seems when pics look fine for me when I lighten them. They don't on other people's computer..


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Tritia, what a mess. I have been down with the flu for over a week now. I was functioning through yesterday but I hit my bottom yesterday. After 3 nights of no sleeping, I was ready to lose my mind. I went to the Dr. yesterday. Typical of my Dr, she told me to drink hot tea with honey and "hooch". I must be too young because I had to ask what that was. And, Ocean nasal spray. And of course, Advil to get my fever (not as high as your boys) down. She did give me an antibiotic just in case it is not the flu. I hope your household feels better soon. This is miserable for a grown up, let alone children.

I feel so bad for Brady because I can tell how bored he is and he doesn't understand why I don't want to play with him. He was getting so frustrated with me keeping him up coughing. I felt so bad for him.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Karen, sorry you've got this gunk, too. Hooch?? Never heard of it, either. Hmmm...
My kids have been asking for tea, too. But hot tea with a fever doesn't really seem right to me. I'm trying to keep their temps down, not up..lol. 

Did they not do the swab thingy to test for flu?? They gave us some tamiflu, but I'm a freak about a lot of meds and such. So I didn't give it to them. Besides, really only works if you catch it within the first 48 hours. And all it really does it cut the time down by a day or so.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Tritia and Karen,

I am so sorry to hear that you and your families have been sick! Tritia, that is such an adorable picture of your son and Cooper. Poor little guy! Karen, you know if you ever need it, I can babysit Brady with my boys. Lito and Brady love each other so it would be a pleasure to have him come stay with us! Tony works about 5 miles from your house so we could always pick him up too. 

~Kristin


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

No, she didn't do any swab thing. Apparently "hooch" is liquor, who knew? So, I have been drinking tea with honey and and a little bit of orange rum or Grand Marnier. Hey, I at least slept better last night. Don't know that the "hooch" part would be the best idea for little ones. She did say that the honey in the tea would help coat my throat. It did seem to help a little. Did I mention, I hate hot drinks. You may try some warmish tea for them. I agree that with fevers that high you may not want to give them anything hot. My fever was only a little over 100.

What a good boy Cooper is looking after the little one in that picture.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Kristin. I may take you up on that someday. Of course, I don't know how Brady would feel about pottying on astroturf:biggrin1:. DH is around, he is just out and about running to the gym and appointments. It is actually nice that he is out for a while. He keeps looking at me wanting to know if I want to go here or there. He doesn't grasp the "I don't feel well" thing very well.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tritia, I am so bummed to hear you and your family have the flu. It happened to us too, several years ago. We were all sick at about the same time. I'd never seen my older son sit still - he's always bouncing off the walls - and all he did was lie on the couch, silently. It was disturbing.

Anyway, after that, we all get flu shots every year now. So far, so good. I know it isn't a 100% guarantee. It was just so awful for all of us to be sick.

Hang in there!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Tritia and Karen, sending lots of healing thoughts to you and yours. Tritia, what an adorable picture of your son and furbaby! Get well soon!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone.

I figured my dad would give me a hard time, because he's always pushing the flu shot on us. We just never do it. 
My friend is a nurse, and said over half the people they've seen this wk with the flu, had the shot. Guess they missed the strain or something??


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I must be dating myself but as I have grandchildren I guess it is age appropiate .
Yes Hooch is booze and I think what she was trying to describe to you is what is known as a hot toddy which people use for colds and the flu .. Years ago we did not have all the stuff we have now .. 
My Mom used to give it to me when I was a little older not a small child - but on my late teens .. It is made with hot water ,lemon juice honey and some kind of hooch .. Usually it was made with a good brandy but you could use a scotch or a rye whiskey .
As to the flu I had the crude as they were calling it here in the desert .. It lasted far too long .. You think you were getting over it and then it was back with a vengance . I finally used airborne and then I took mucinex decongestant for the chest & sinus congestion . I drank a lot of fluids this is very imoprtant .. 
I ate a lot of chicken soup . I do recoomend giving chicken soup to your children - homemade if you are up to it but it seems like you have your hands very full ..
Hopefully everyone will feel better soon ..


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ooooh...I think if I even tasted just a little bit of "hooch" while I had the flu it would only be a matter of time beforeuke:uke: Get well everyone!! Back to the subject of "hooch"....my DH's grandfather had a wee bit of an alchohol problem and he had his own stills and made "moonshine" out in the woods of East Texas back in the 20's & 30's.....uhhh....we try to keep that part of the family history under wraps!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Not that even I was around for the days of "hooch," but I've seen old movies and I believe it was how they referred to booze during the '20s(ish). People used to hide their flasks (probably still do ound during prohibition.

As for hot tea, they actually always did say you should sweat out a fever, thus the hot drink -- tea and/or chicken soup.

I hope you all feel better soon. It is definitely not fun being under the weather. The only good thing about it is the reminder of how good things are when you're well. I have to agree, that photo is adorable. Amazing how these fur babies know when we don't feel well.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone.
> 
> I figured my dad would give me a hard time, because he's always pushing the flu shot on us. We just never do it.
> My friend is a nurse, and said over half the people they've seen this wk with the flu, had the shot. Guess they missed the strain or something??


Yeah, it is a hit-or-miss kind of thing. They have to predict in advance what the likely strains of flu will be, so they have time to manufacture and distribute the vaccine in time for flu-season. So, sometimes they guess right, and other times not. If the strain is similar, I've heard it can at least lessen the intensity of the illness.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I hope your family starts feeling beter Tritia-- Adorable shot of your son and cooper. 

Karen, I am sorry you are down in out. But I have to say I love your Doctor. Although I felt old knowing the expression. 

Ok everyone wash your hands!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Tritia, you must be so exhausted and tired of tall the sick. Cooper looks so sweet with your little sleeping Asher. I hope everyone else in your family has a strong enough immune system and you're almost done with this. 

Have everyone else take echinacea or airborne...those really help me boost my immune system when stuff is going around. When I taught elementary I got sick every time it went around until I started with the herbs. Echinacea works, but you have to take enough of it...if you're already feeling the flu come on, take 3 or 4 pills every 4-6 hours. It knocks it right out for me. You only have to do it a couple of days. If you're not feeling at all sick yet, a couple with each meal should do the trick. 

Yes, a Hot Toddy. Tea, lemon, honey and whiskey is how my mom used to make them. I still use them when I get the "crud". I hate whiskey, but it tastes good this way and does seem to sooth the throat and clear the chest. (and knock you out a bit so you can sleep!) We even had them when we were kids...just a little whiskey I'm sure.

I hope you all feel better SOON! :grouphug:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Tritia, 
Hope the family feels better soon. We all had the flu three years ago. I was the last one to get it and ended up with pneumonia. I've never been sicker. It was not fun! Now we get our flu shots every year in the hopes of preventing it. Hopefully no one else in the family will get sick and you'll be done with it soon!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Tritia, so sorry to hear your household is sick. I remember those days with small children~~they get those awful scary high temps. I remember plunging my girls into tubs of water at 3 am to get it down. I hope everyone turns the corner soon!! So sorry about the birthday boy!!! 
That pic is absolutely priceless !!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. Asher's temp is only 100, so that's pretty good. I feel like I'm coughing up glass when I cough now  I'm sure the fever will hit by tomorrow..grrr. I don't have time to get sick. I have to make a 3 hour drive to the cardiologist for my oldest son's appt. on Wed. These appts. take 2, 3 months to get. If I have to cancel, I'm not going to be happy


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Healing hugs Tritia! That picture of your little boy and the pup is amazing! Just totally precious!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tritia, sorry to hear you are all sick. Wish we could help. Love that picture.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

That picture reminds me of Asta he was the same just wanted to stay by in case you might need him and he would try and make you feel better .. 
As to a hot toddy - you would be suprised it did make you feel better .. as to the hooch you do not put in that much .. 
Yes I remeber the stories my grandpa and Auntie Maud would tell me about prohibition . They did not have it in Canada so a lot of stuff crossed the border in one way or another .
My grandpa always traveled on the train with his mickey - and he would have a nip to keep him warm on his train ride .. it was just accepted in those days . He always sat in the parlor car and there were no problems . 
Life and travel were slower in thise days but Grandpa did not have to take his shoes off and deal with the TSA and all he had was time so he would read the paper and enjoy himself ..


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Today has been a better today, although I still feel crappy. I have never drank so much tea before, but it does help. I have made the hot toddy in the evening (with a small amount of alcohol) and it does help me fall asleep. Unfortunately, I wake myself up coughing within an hour and then can't get back to sleep. DH and Brady kicked me out of the bedroom last night. Aparently my coughing was keeping them awake. Tritia, I hope you and the kids get better soon!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear some of you are suffering with the flu. I hope everyone is better soon. I didn't think I was that old really but I instantly knew what "hooch" was! I do remember getting tea with lemon, honey and a little of some type of spirit to fight illness when I was young. I think what it did was help us sleep and soothe sore throats. Rather like NyQuil (which contains a good dose of alcohol).


----------

